# Milia... still confused



## suzukigrrl (Dec 16, 2005)

I read that big long thread on milia, but I'm still confused. I've noticed that I have it under my eye. It really isn't so bad and I don't think anyone notices. I'd just rather not have it at all. I don't want to spend on products to make it go away. Should I stop using concealer under my eyes? No more eye makeup? Stop using eye cream? Will it go away on its own? Use ACV? Thanks all!


----------



## karrieann (Dec 16, 2005)

I think it is caused by too thick of product around your eyes. The skin cells get trapped in the pore and cause that white hard bump. So you may want to look at the products you put around your eyes. Have you been using anything different in the recent past? You probably want to stick with eye creams that are very light, maybe even a gel.

Now as for getting rid of the bump you have now, what worked for me, and you probably read that on the other thread, was the ACV. I used to organic kind. Shook it to stir everything up and then used a q-tip to very carefully apply it. I did that for a couple of days. I probably _gently _rubbed it. But after a few days it started to look bad. Dry, red, scabby, irritated. As the skin was kind of healing I just decided to pick the scab off(it sounds gross, but it was small). When I did the white bump pulled right out with it. I didn't expect that, but I sure was happy. This probably wasn't the best way to go about getting rid of the silly thing, but I was very self conscious about it. Wanted it gone!!!

That cream the girls were talking about sounded like it worked for them but it certainly is on the spendy side. Maybe one of them will send you a small amount cheap...*_shrug*_

Just be careful if you use ACV. Don't get it in your eye. I know I am stating the obvious, but after reading about makeup confessions of girls putting nail polish on their eyelids for e/s, well.........:icon_lol:


----------



## karrieann (Dec 16, 2005)

I KNOW!!! Our lovely Andrea did that one. lol! And admitted to it. I love her! :icon_love

You should look for that thread Kim. It is hilarious! :clap Something like makeup confessions.....


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 18, 2005)

I started with a little ACV last night. Whoa that stuff can be strong even when it is diluted. I had to hold my eyes closed for a few minutes. Hope it starts working soon. I cut back on the eye creams, concealers, and makeup. I probably don't need so much of that stuff anyway.


----------



## canelita (Dec 19, 2005)

You can have them surgically removed.


----------



## Lauriesboys (Dec 21, 2005)

I have milia under my eye and I do not use heavy eye creams. My dermo said it was a clogged pore with skin over it. She would not sugically remove it because it was too close to my eye, so I did it myself. A nick with a sterilized safety pin and expressed it out gently. That's been my treatment for years. No ill effects, yet....


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 14, 2006)

ya my b/f has these under his eyes and he doesn't use any face products hes had them forever he said and he hatesssss them hes so self conscious about em ..they are pretty big tho...if it were me id b dieingggg but i tell him u can hardly see them :handkuss: ...we are gonna remove them today..i hear u can use lancets which i would imagine would b good cause they are so thin and sterilized...i was thinking of steaming his face...putting the mint julep mask w/ asprin ...then putting a lil acv and removing them carefully....did a qtip work for u cause it said on one site to use that tweezer man extraction tool i might get that cause ive been wanting it anyways lol....im really excited about this actually..i LOVEEEEE squeezing out his blackheads so this is just gonna b fabulousss...we got one out yesterday and it was great..haha


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

Milia need to be extracted.. yes, using a lancet is good advice, just prick so there is an opening and squeeze with your fingertips or 2 q-tips. What comes out looks like a grain of sand! Mineral oil in creams, eye makeup remover, and concealer is considered suspect.


----------



## Leony (Sep 15, 2006)

I had once right on my right upper lashes line, it was very annoying!!!

I tried to exctract the Milia, but it was really difficult so I just used a concealer that contains BHA/AHA because I thought it'll probably help; well, it did help! 10 days later the annoying milia on upper lashes line is gone for good. Lol.


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 15, 2006)

I had to have my Bf, an eye doc, extract (well, not really extract..but do the poking bit with them...)

That was the only thing that worked for me. Now, they are completely gone without a scar! I had two, one on each eye.

That is so cool that that worked for you, Leony. I didn't even think of any of that stuff for the ones underneath my eyes!!!


----------



## lilla (Sep 16, 2006)

I used that expensive cream in the milia thread and it didn't work for me. I tried the ACV but burnt my eyes like crazy so I gave up... :sleepyhead: I might try again....


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 16, 2006)

I think I might tackle mine. What concealer was it that you used, Leony?


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 16, 2006)

> I had to have my Bf, an eye doc, extract (well, not really extract..but do the poking bit with them...)That was the only thing that worked for me. Now, they are completely gone without a scar! I had two, one on each eye.
> 
> ooo ur lucky..i tried to remove my b/fs but it didnt work at all the pin wasn't sharp enough and like wouldn;t break the skin without me pushinggg in and idk it was just a mess...i think i might have to get those lancets i couldt find them tho...if u get it done in the derm. how much is it...im thinkin ur insurance wouldn't cover it?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 16, 2006)

My clinical esthetician, Robbie, removed 2 from my eye area for me. I pointed them out during a facial and asked if I should see a derm to have them removed but he said he could do it for me. One was on my upper eyelid and the other under my eye. It didn't hurt as bad as I thought it would and left no scar.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 17, 2006)

aw that was nice of him =)...but the thing is w/ my b/f he has alotttt..im gonna post a pic..u cant see them too well so its not like its scary...but there are alot like prob more than 20 on each eye..they vary in size some are really little and some look like ther are def ready to come out ...most are under his eyes and there are one or two on the upper eyelid.


----------



## Shana Begum (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi what is the name of the concealer that you have used that contains the aha or bha and where did you buy it from? I really need it my milia is so bad on my eyelids  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

